# Alutech ICB2.0 Ausstattung: Stimmungsbarometer Laufräder [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (28. Oktober 2014)

Nachdem Rock Shox im ersten Stimmungsbarometer zum Fahrwerk ein ganz schön überzeugendes Ergebnis eingefahren hat, geht es um die (nach unserer Umfrage) zweitwichtigsten Komponenten eines Fahrrades: Die Räder!


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 Ausstattung: Stimmungsbarometer Laufräder [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## mikefize (28. Oktober 2014)

i25 und 350er Naben, ganz klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yberion666 (28. Oktober 2014)

Dito.


----------



## sirios (28. Oktober 2014)

Nehmt bloß nicht den Mist von Sun! Die haben andauernd fehlerhafte Chargen... Das ist bei denen schon Gewohnheit


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> Nehmt bloß nicht den Mist von Sun! Die haben andauernd fehlerhafte Chargen... Das ist bei denen schon Gewohnheit


Es wäre schön, wenn jeder das wählen könnte, was ihm zusagt. Auch wenn es Probleme mit den Sun Sachen gab, gibt es auch sehr viele sehr zufrieden Fahrer...


----------



## mw.dd (28. Oktober 2014)

sirios schrieb:


> ...Die haben andauernd fehlerhafte Chargen...



Das heißt bei denen "Charger".


----------



## woorscht (28. Oktober 2014)

mikefize schrieb:


> i25 und 350er Naben, ganz klar!


----------



## jedy (28. Oktober 2014)

i25 und 350er Naben hören sich auch für mich schlüssig an ...


----------



## Gefahradler (28. Oktober 2014)

Schade, dass der AC Wide Lightning nicht in Betracht gezogen wird. Ich fahre ihn ohne Probleme mit 75kg am 29er. Dieser kostet Liste zwar um die 800, wiegt dafür aber nur 1500g und hat eine Maulweite von 29mm!


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

Bloß nicht so ein schweres Ding.
Für mich klarer Fall:
DT M 1700 Spline Two.
Schön leicht, steif und stabil genug, bereits breit genug für Schwalbe Procore und mit dem hervorragenden DT Zahnscheibenfreilauf ausgestattet. Dazu bestes Gewichts-Preis-Verhältnis von Procore-tauglichen Radsatz.

Spritzig soll das Bike werden, also keine unnötig schweren Laufräder.


----------



## mahlefiz (28. Oktober 2014)

i25 und 350er Naben hören sich auch für mich schlüssig an ... geht mir auch so. die gründe:

schön breit, ziemlich stabil, keine sonderanfertigungen bei den speichen, schon lang am markt und nahezu immer unauffällig, fürs ibc 2.0 extra aufgebaut...

das gewicht ist auch im rahmen...schließlich werden auch menschen über 90kg das ibc 2.0 fahren wollen.

also mein LRS wenn ich schon keine hope,flow kombi bekommen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikefize (28. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Bloß nicht so ein schweres Ding.
> Für mich klarer Fall:
> DT M 1700 Spline Two.
> Schön leicht, steif und stabil genug, bereits breit genug für Schwalbe Procore und mit dem hervorragenden DT Zahnscheibenfreilauf ausgestattet. Dazu bestes Gewichts-Preis-Verhältnis von Procore-tauglichen Radsatz.
> ...



Jo, 70g pro Laufrad werden dem Bike seine Spritzigkeit nehmen... Wobei ich sagen muss, dass ich anstelle der i25 auch lieber die i23 gehabt hätte.


----------



## Trail-Shredder (28. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich zwischen den verschiedenen Naben von DT (370, 350, 240…..) außer dem Gewicht einen Unterschied in der Funktion?


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (28. Oktober 2014)

Zum Thema Sun: Ich fahre den Charger Pro seit 2 Jahren problemlos an meinem Strive- Enduro, er ist aber kein Steifigkeitswunder, ganz anders der Charger Pro SL: Die Verarbeitung ist extrem gut und auch die Speichenspannung ist sehr gleichmäßig. Nach 3 Wochen an meinem Enduro-Hardtail kann ich sagen, dass er schön steif ist und auch den Reifen gut und stabil auf der Felge hält, nicht der breiteste, aber eben unauffällig in der Mitte! Leicht Beschleunigen lässt er sich durch das niedrige Gewicht auch noch.

Die Probleme mit den Charger mag es geben, doch beim Pro SL gibt es nichts zu meckern, Material und Verarbeitung stimmt eben .

Und beim LRS sollte man schon investieren, ich finde sogar, dass er das wichtigste Teil am Bike ist, wenn hier was nicht Stimmt wird er schnell zum Spaßverderber. Nachdem das Fahrwerk wohl eh nicht das aller teuerste ist kann man hier schon tiefer in die Tasche greifen .


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

Also mein Traumradsatz ist einfach nicht dabei.
Wenn man folgendes machen würde

DT 350 straightpull Naben
28 Speichen 2.0 1.8 2.0
WTB Frequenzy i23

dann sollte man eigentlich preislich und von der Stabilität nicht wesentlich anders kommen als mit "Eigenbau 2",
allerdings gut 200g leichter!

Finde auch schade, dass sowas nicht dabei ist. Was die Frequenzy i25 in dem "Eigenbau 2" soll frage ich mich aber echt. Die i23 ist eigentlich die wesentlich passendere Felge für den Einsatzbereich.


----------



## Fridl89 (28. Oktober 2014)

> Finde auch schade, dass sowas nicht dabei ist. Was die Frequenzy i25 in dem "Eigenbau 2" soll frage ich mich aber echt. Die i23 ist eigentlich die wesentlich passendere Felge für den Einsatzbereich.



aber so schmal, 25mm dürfens schon sein bei der Innenweite.
Wird doch fast jeder Reifen von 58-60mm Breite Fahren, ergo aufjedenfall i25


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Also mein Traumradsatz ist einfach nicht dabei.
> Wenn man folgendes machen würde
> 
> DT 350 straightpull Naben
> ...



Ok, WTB gibt´s wohl nicht in 28 Loch. Könnte man aber beispielsweise auch Spank Spike 28 Felge nehmen. Wäre mit genannten Naben und Speichen immer noch 140g leichter und mit der Felge richtig stabil.

Aber selbst wenn es umbedingt "krumme Speichen" sein müssen (warum auch immer? ja, ja Ersatz, bla, hab ich irgendwie in 18 Jahren Mountainbike nie schnell benötigt), wäre der Laufradsatz mit DT350, Spim Race Speichen und WTB i23 schöner mit 1770g.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> aber so schmal, 25mm dürfens schon sein bei der Innenweite.
> Wird doch fast jeder Reifen von 58-60mm Breite Fahren, ergo aufjedenfall i25



Reicht doch 23mm locker. Fahr ich jetzt schon länger. Selbst tubless gar kein Thema. Irgendwie ging das mit 21-23mm Felgen jahrelang eigentlich problemlos. Seit neustem will einem plötzlich jeder erzählen  dass es ein Problem sein soll.


----------



## HTWolfi (28. Oktober 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> *Eigenbau 1: DT EX471 mit DT370 Naben*
> 
> Diesen Laufradsatz würden wir für euch in Deutschland von Hand bauen und abdrücken lassen. Gewichtstechnisch liegt er bei 1920 g, die Felge hat eher viel (25 mm) Innenbreite. Es würden *Sapim ready 2.0* Speichen verwendet.


Sapim ready 2.0, was soll das für eine Speiche sein? Vermutlich sollte das Leader heißen.
Aber dann frag ich mich, wer kommt auf die Idee eine durchgängig 2.0er Speiche mit der schönen EX471 zu »verheiraten«, macht ja wohl wenig Sinn und dann noch mit 28 Speichen. 

Die DT370 hat Sperrklinken, die DT350 Zahnscheiben, warum wird das nicht erwähnt?!


----------



## BrandX (28. Oktober 2014)

Ganz klar 32 Speichen,klassisch von Hand eingespeicht.Also auch "Eigenbau 2".Wobei die I23 auch eine Alternative sein könnte,da etwas
leichter.
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Vinse86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Hm...Was ist mit dem Spank Oozy Trail 295 Laufradsatz? Soll bezahlbar sein....25mm...und nicht zu schwer?


----------



## Dakeyras (28. Oktober 2014)

Mein Favorit wären Spank Oozy Trail mit dt 350 und Laser/D-Light belastungsgerecht eingespeicht... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Trail-Shredder (28. Oktober 2014)

DT EX 471 Felgen mit DT Competition Speichen und DT 350 (oder 240?) Sraightpull Naben. Preislich und vom Gewicht wäre man auf einem ähnlichen Niveau wie die DT EX 1501 Spline One.


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sapim ready 2.0, was soll das für eine Speiche sein? Vermutlich sollte das Leader heißen.
> Aber dann frag ich mich, wer kommt auf die Idee eine durchgängig 2.0er Speiche mit der schönen EX471 zu »verheiraten«, macht ja wohl wenig Sinn und dann noch mit 28 Speichen.
> 
> Die DT370 hat Sperrklinken, die DT350 Zahnscheiben, warum wird das nicht erwähnt?!


Ganz Deiner Meinung! Ein Laufrad 28 Speichen ist der größte Unfug, den man machen kann. Kaum Gewicht gespart und dafür so anfällig. Beim Rennrad jederzeit, am MTB hat das sinnig nichts zu suchen. Straightpull ist dann die zweite Irrung. Viel Spaß beim Ersatzspeichen besorgen im Urlaub.

Bei Budget würde ich nehmen: Sapim Race, WTBi25, DT350
(besser wäre eine Acros .74)


----------



## Kerosin0815 (28. Oktober 2014)

Fridl89 schrieb:


> aber so schmal, 25mm dürfens schon sein bei der Innenweite.
> Wird doch fast jeder Reifen von 58-60mm Breite Fahren, ergo aufjedenfall i25



23 mm Maulweite fahre ich auch mit 61 mm Reifenbreite.Bei 1,6 bar.Tubeless.
Kein problem.Und ja...ich bin schon Felgen mit mehr Maulweite gefahren.
Den Hype mit der fahrbaren Maulweite erst ab 25 mm halte ich für nonsens.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Was kann ne Acros .74 oder DT240 denn besser als ne DT350? Acros hat nen Sperrklinkenfreilauf, ist dafür schweine teuer und die 240 wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger, weil die Fräse ein paar Sekunden länger gelaufen ist und ist dafür deutlich teurer, bei gleichem Innenleben.

Also, DT350 und gut ist. Und Sapim Race sollten es schon sein. 32 Loch, kein Straightpull, feddich.


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2014)

Naben: Hope, zwar etwas teurer, aber jeden Cent wert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> 23 mm Maulweite fahre ich auch mit 61 mm Reifenbreite.Bei 1,6 bar.Tubeless.
> Kein problem.Und ja...ich bin schon Felgen mit mehr Maulweite gefahren.
> Den Hype mit der fahrbaren Maulweite erst ab 25 mm halte ich für nonsens.


Du hast schon recht, ich fahre ja auch (gerne) auf Flow. Gab halt früher nichts breiteres bei tolerierbarem Gewicht und meine guten Laufräder fahre ich solange sie leben. Aber bei neuem Material würde ich die Herstellerentwicklungen schon nutzen. Heute scheint mit 25mm der beste Kompromiss aus breit wider leicht!


----------



## SebT-Rex (28. Oktober 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Naben: Hope, zwar etwas teurer, aber jeden Cent wert.


wer hätte das erwartet?


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe nur drauf gewartet


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Was kann ne Acros .74 oder DT240 denn besser als ne DT350? Acros hat nen Sperrklinkenfreilauf, ist dafür schweine teuer und die 240 wiegt ein paar Gramm weniger, weil die Fräse ein paar Sekunden länger gelaufen ist und ist dafür deutlich teurer, bei gleichem Innenleben.
> 
> Also, DT350 und gut ist. Und Sapim Race sollten es schon sein. 32 Loch, kein Straightpull, feddich.


Mir gefällt die .74 eben besser und vermutlich ist sie OEM nicht soviel teurer als DT irgendwas.
Ansonsten: Zustimmung


----------



## Piefke (28. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> wer hätte das erwartet?


Warum werden die so vehemennt ausgeschlossen?
Mir kommt nichts anderes mehr ans Rad.


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe auch für die DT350+WTB Kombination gestimmt, finde aber auch, dass eine leichtere 23mm Felge reicht und wäre für einen 28h Straightpullaufbau weil ich damit das Gewichts-Stabilitätsverhältnis am besten finde und bis jetzt keinen kennen gelernt habe dem 28h nicht gereicht haben.
Mit 28 Speichen lässt es sich außerdem noch super zentrieren.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich vermute eher, dass Acros als recht kleiner Hersteller genausowenig OEM Konditionen bietet wie der pöse, pöse, pöse britische Hersteller, der mit H anfängt


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für die DT350+WTB Kombination gestimmt, finde aber auch, dass eine leichtere 23mm Felge reicht und wäre für einen 28h Straightpullaufbau weil ich damit das Gewichts-Stabilitätsverhältnis am besten finde und bis jetzt keinen kennen gelernt habe dem 28h nicht gereicht haben.



Straightpull hat 0 Vorteile für uns, nur für den Hersteller! Also: Warum? Und warum sich mit 28 Loch Felgen/Naben unnötig einschränken? Für die paar Gramm Gewichtsersparnis?


----------



## XtremeHunter (28. Oktober 2014)

Ganz klar die DT/WTB i25 Kombi. Fahre ich mit der 240S an der Fanes. Leicht, unauffällig und Stabil. 32 Loch, normal gekröpfte Speichen - gibts an jeder Ecke zu kaufen.

Wobei für den Einsatz wohl auch die i23 locker ausreichen würde.

Da der Satz im Verhältnis auch noch ziemlich günstig ist, sehe ich keinen Grund, der dagegen spricht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (28. Oktober 2014)

Straightpull Laufräder bleiben meiner Erfahrung nach länger gerade, wenn die Räder nicht perfekt aufgebaut sind, was sie nicht sein werden. Bei Straitpull fällt ganz einfach eine Schwachstelle an den Speichen weg, es ist theoretisch das bessere System und ist meiner Meinung nach verbreitet genug um es zu verwenden. Welchen Vorteil hat das für den Hersteller?


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, dass Acros als recht kleiner Hersteller genausowenig OEM Konditionen bietet wie der pöse, pöse.pöse britische Hersteller, der mit H anfängt


Lies bitte was ich oben geschrieben habe: bei Budget Sapim Race, DT350, WTB25i!
(Ich selber werde meine Lsufräder aber weiter mit Acros aufbauen)


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Straightpull Laufräder bleiben meiner Erfahrung nach länger gerade, wenn die Räder nicht perfekt aufgebaut sind, was sie nicht sein werden. Bei Straitpull fällt ganz einfach eine Schwachstelle an den Speichen weg, es ist theoretisch das bessere System und ist meiner Meinung nach verbreitet genug um es zu verwenden. Welchen Vorteil hat das für den Hersteller?


Marketing Opfer! In der Praxis ist der Speichenbogen keine Schwachstelle.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteil hat das für den Hersteller?



Er muss die Speichen nicht aufwendig einfädeln lassen, sondern kann das maschinell machen.

Das eine Speiche am Bogen reißt ist eine rein hypothetische Problematik. Dafür kommt dazu, dass sie sauber in der Nabe geklemmt werden müssen, sonst darf man jede Speiche beim zentrieren gegenhalten. Und dass ein mit Straightpull aufgebautes Laufrad länger hält ist Bullshit. Der Bogen fällt weg, dadurch entsteht keine gänzlich andere Art Laufrad, die sich mit den Gesetzen der Physik den Arsch abwischt!


----------



## felixh. (28. Oktober 2014)

Verstehe auch nicht warum jemand Straight Pull Speichen will...
1. schwieriger zu bekommen
2. weniger Auswahl (bei Speichen wie Naben)
3. Weniger Stützbreite bei den meisten Naben...

Gewicht nimmt sich nichts bei den Speichen, nur die DT Naben sind etwas leichter (etwa 30g pro Nabe)..


Was ich weniger verstehe - warum unbedingt gleiche Felge vorne wie hinten. Hinten eine i25 oder DT EX (weil die ja scheinbar billig zu bekommen sind) - und dazu vorne eine Ryde Trace Enduro oder Trail... 
Und statt 28Speichen, lieber laser/D-Light oder ähnliches von DT...


----------



## veraono (28. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch für Eigenbau2, aber wie schon von den Vorrednern gewünscht mit 23mm statt 25mm Felge, das sollte doch eig. kein Problem darstellen?
Wird die Diskussion hier eig. noch einen Einfluss haben, vorab gabs ja bislang noch keinen Thread wo man gerade solche Dinge hätte mal ansprechen können?

Die Roam disqualifizieren sich doch mal total mit 24 Speichen  bei 27,5“.... 
28 Speichen sollten schon das Minimum bei dem LR-Durchmesser sein und 21mm Felgenbreite sind auch nicht gerade das Maß der Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Bin auch für Eigenbau2, aber wie schon von den Vorrednern gewünscht mit 23mm statt 25mm Felge, das sollte doch eig. kein Problem darstellen?


Ich würde auf 25mm setzen, weil die paar Gramm Gewichtsunterschied eh keiner merkt.

Ergänzung: lustig finde ich hier übrigens die Linie von @foreigner der hier 28 Speichen und 23mm verficht (böses Gewicht(, in einem anderen Thread aber gar nichts von Dämpfern ohne PiggyBack hält (gutes Gewicht). Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## jayzi (28. Oktober 2014)

Sind alle Sätze kompatibel mit 1x11-Ritzelpaketen?


----------



## tobsinger (28. Oktober 2014)

hat jemand in Finale den unterschied zwischen einer 21mm und einer 25mm Innenweiterausfühlen können? schätze nicht sonst wäre es oben erwähnt.
und der reverse fällt als schwer auf, nur weil er 4 speichen mehr hat, als der rest, hmmm?! kann ich irgendwie nicht so richtig glauben aber gut...

einen leichten LRS empfände ich persönlich als sehr vorteilhaft (mangelde Steifigkeit ist ja bei keinem LRS aufgefallen), aber ich bin ja auch leicht und komme locker mit einer felge klar, die am ende der saison ggf mal ne delle hat. das schafft der großteil der kunden wahrscheinlich nicht ohne in den mecker modus zu gehen und deswegen schaffen die hersteller es auch nicht leichte LRS mit günstigen Gruppen zu verbauen. sondern immer nur teure gruppen+leichte LRS und niedrige Gruppen+schwere/billige LRS.

Roam 40 scheint ja wirklich aus der Käse/Sahne Linie herauszufallen, er ist leicht und günstig und wegen Unfahrbarkeit wegen trennscheiben-breite hatte auch niemand was negatives erwähnt.


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Ich würde auf 25mm setzen, weil die paar Gramm Gewichtsunterschied eh keiner merkt.


Wenn man mit der Einstellung überall ran geht, dann wird das Rad ganz schön schwer.
Klar 23mm ! Warum ? Ganz einfach, den Unterschied zur 25mm Felge merkt auch kein Mensch, sie ist leichter und reicht selbst für Procore völlig aus. Ich sehe in der 25mm Felge keinen Sinn.

@Plumpssack  : Gebe dir mit allem was du hier geschrieben hast vollkommen recht. Ganz meine Meinung 

Mir sind in 18 Jahren exakt 2 Speichen kaputt gegangen. Die an einem 36 Loch Laufrad und zwar sind die doch tatsächlich am am Speichenbogen abgerissen !
Von wegen Theorie ...


----------



## Plumpssack (28. Oktober 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Ich würde auf 25mm setzen, weil die paar Gramm Gewichtsunterschied eh keiner merkt.
> 
> Ergänzung: lustig finde ich hier übrigens die Linie von @foreigner der hier 28 Speichen und 23mm verficht (böses Gewicht(, in einem anderen Thread aber gar nichts von Dämpfern ohne PiggyBack hält (gutes Gewicht). Sorry, musste sein.


Hä ein Ausgleichsbehälter gibt einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil, 2mm Felgeninnenweite oder 32 Speichen nicht.


----------



## Nepumuk. (28. Oktober 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Ich würde auf 25mm setzen, weil die paar Gramm Gewichtsunterschied eh keiner merkt.



Ich würde auf 23mm setzten, weil die zwei Millimeter eh keiner merkt.  

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit den Roam 40 machen können? Preis/Gewichtsmäßig sind die am attraktivsten.


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe auf Alpentour selbst noch keinen Speichendefekt gehabt, aber schon viele bei Mitfahrern erlebt. Bis zum nächsten Tag war es dank verbreiteter Speichen (einer aus der Gruppe hatte was passendes dabei, bzw. Ersatz durch lokalen Shop) immer möglich das Problem zu beheben. Bei
Staigthpull wird das nicht (immer) gelingen.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (28. Oktober 2014)

Darf ich eigentlich mal Fragen was ihr (manche, viele???) gegen Straigtpull habt, gerade im Urlaub? Einfach fünf, sechs Ersatzspeichen in den Lenker rein, gescheite Barends und die Sache ist gegessen. Alte Bikerweisheit!

Mehr braucht es auch nicht, denn wenn mal drei Speichen pro Rad hinüber sind bedarf es so und so einer längeren Reparatur — vorbei ist die Tour .


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

jayzi schrieb:


> Sind alle Sätze kompatibel mit 1x11-Ritzelpaketen?


Ja.



tobsinger schrieb:


> hat jemand in Finale den unterschied zwischen einer 21mm und einer 25mm Innenweiterausfühlen können? schätze nicht sonst wäre es oben erwähnt.
> und der reverse fällt als schwer auf, nur weil er 4 speichen mehr hat, als der rest, hmmm?! kann ich irgendwie nicht so richtig glauben aber gut...
> 
> einen leichten LRS empfände ich persönlich als sehr vorteilhaft (mangelde Steifigkeit ist ja bei keinem LRS aufgefallen), aber ich bin ja auch leicht und komme locker mit einer felge klar, die am ende der saison ggf mal ne delle hat. das schafft der großteil der kunden wahrscheinlich nicht ohne in den mecker modus zu gehen und deswegen schaffen die hersteller es auch nicht leichte LRS mit günstigen Gruppen zu verbauen. sondern immer nur teure gruppen+leichte LRS und niedrige Gruppen+schwere/billige LRS.
> ...



Wir haben eigentlich nur geringe Unterschiede bei den Laufrädern bemerkt (mit einer Ausnahme). Von der Breite definitiv gar nichts, trotz gleicher Bereifung aller Räder und das mit 2,35er Reifen. Die Geschichte mit der Felgenbreite geht eher in den Bereich der Myhten, praxisrelevant ist es nicht ob die Felge 21 oder 25mm breit ist. Das deckt sich auch mit meinen sonstigen Erfahrungen.
Allerdings sollten die Felgen dennoch zumindest knapp 23mm breit sein, damit Procore passt. Ich glaube, das wird derzeit noch stark unterschätzt, aber das wird in Zukunft noch wichtig werden. Könnt ja mal @Plumpssack dazu fragen.
Das einzige was ich deutlich (das war gar nicht so wenig) gespürt habe war, das der Reverse sich tatsächlich sich schwerer fuhr. Mit dem DT Fahrwerk drin, war das Bike insgesamt auch nicht so schwer, daher würde ich das schon dem Laufradsatz zuschreiben.
Sehr gut gefallen haben mir die DT-Laufräder und der Reynolds Radsatz. DT M1700 Spline und der Reynolds sind daher von den zur Auswahl stehenden Laufrädern auch meine Favoriten.


----------



## LB Jörg (28. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hä ein Ausgleichsbehälter gibt einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil, 2mm Felgeninnenweite oder 32 Speichen nicht.


 
Naja, das ist Ansichts- bzw. Prioritätensache. Auch wenn an einen Rad mit nur 130mm Federweg hinten, zu 160mm vorne, ein guter/besserer Dämpfer Pflicht sein sollte.

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> Hä ein Ausgleichsbehälter gibt einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil, 2mm Felgeninnenweite oder 32 Speichen nicht.


Bin halt Dämpferlegastheniker, merke den Unterschied nicht so sehr wie den einer vernünftigen
Felge. Fahre halt eher langsam, da merk ich die Dämpferunterschiede nicht so. Aber meine Aussage war eher beides ist wichtig!


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

CanyonMaxiMal schrieb:


> Darf ich eigentlich mal Fragen was ihr (manche, viele???) gegen Straigtpull habt, gerade im Urlaub? Einfach fünf, sechs Ersatzspeichen in den Lenker rein, gescheite Barends und die Sache ist gegessen. Alte Bikerweisheit!
> 
> Mehr braucht es auch nicht, denn wenn mal drei Speichen pro Rad hinüber sind bedarf es so und so einer längeren Reparatur — vorbei ist die Tour .


Du hast recht, aber im Leben fährst Du mit 3 oder mehr anderen die nicht so ideal planen wie Du.

PS: die von Dir adressierte (Grob-)Reparatur dauert 30 Minuten wenn die Felge nicht komplett im Eimer ist.


----------



## foreigner (28. Oktober 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Ergänzung: lustig finde ich hier übrigens die Linie von @foreigner der hier 28 Speichen und 23mm verficht (böses Gewicht(, in einem anderen Thread aber gar nichts von Dämpfern ohne PiggyBack hält (gutes Gewicht). Sorry, musste sein.



Ich bin einfach dafür Zusatzgewicht nur dran zu packen, wenn es auch einen spürbaren Vorteil bringt. Und der bessere Dämpfer bringt einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil, 2mm an der Felge und 4 Speichen halt echt nicht.
Aber ich war auch für den Marzocchi Dämpfer, der wiegt nur 300g


----------



## codit (28. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach dafür Zusatzgewicht nur dran zu packen, wenn es auch einen spürbaren Vorteil bringt. Und der bessere Dämpfer bringt einen deutlich spürbaren Vorteil, 2mm an der Felge und 4 Speichen halt echt nicht.
> Aber ich war auch für den Marzocchi Dämpfer, der wiegt nur 300g


Wenn sich mal eine von den 28 verabschiedet, weißt Du 32 zu schätzen!
Und wichtiger, 32 schlecht aufgebaut und 28 schlecht aufgebaut macht auch viel Unterschied.
Ich sag doch nur, dass 100gr Unterschied am Laufrad (32 Speichen UND 25mm) von der Stabilität her Welten, vom Leid her wenig bedeuten. Fahren tun 23mm gut, aber 25mm sind gefühlt besser, dabei wiegen sie nur 30gr mehr. Ich habe den Vergleich in der Garage (Flow und Flow EX).


----------



## mahlefiz (28. Oktober 2014)

und um es noch einmal zu sagen 32 speichen sind halt für die etwas schwereren fahrer/innen deutlich steifer und stabiler. es kann ja nicht sinn sein ein rad nur für leute unter 80kg aufzubauen.


----------



## Kharne (28. Oktober 2014)

Quark. 28 oder 32 Speichen machen nix an der Haltbarkeit oder Steifigkeit. Das hängt zum Großteil von der Felge ab, den Rest machen die verwendeten Speichen und der Aufbau aus.

28 Speichen schränken aber stark bei der Felgenwahl ein.


----------



## Vinse86 (28. Oktober 2014)

Ich tendiere demnach auch zum Selbstaufbau...mit den 350ern...Die Naben kann man im besten Fall weiternutzen und 32 Speichen bedeuten große Auswahl, falls man doch mal was neues braucht/will


----------



## mahlefiz (28. Oktober 2014)

aber sicher macht die anzahl der speichen auch etwas aus...oder aus welchem grund sonst sollte man sonst mal mehr mal weniger verbauen? auch gleichen mehr speichen besser einzelne mit mangelnder spannung aus. durch die geringeren abstände ist der aufbau weniger anfällig bei belastungsspitzen und so weiter. das soll doch eher ein volksrad werden...also muss da auch nciht alles leichtbau sein... mir würde ein stabileres rad eher gefallen. wer leichtbau benötigt kauft den rahmen und baut selber auf.


----------



## veraono (28. Oktober 2014)

Nochmal zu den Reverse :
Finde es ehrlichgesagt kaum glaubhaft dass sich dieses Laufrad mit 448g leichten 27.5“ Felgen und den leichten Sapim D-Light Speichen sich “definitiv zu schwer“ anfühlen soll.
Und bitte lassen wir doch mal die Kirche im Dorf, die Sapim D - Light wiegen ~5g das Stück, da kann mir keiner was von spürbar ungünstig verteilter Masse wegen 4 Speichen  erzählen (die Masse ist ja zudem an den Speichen noch gar nicht mal so ungünstig verteilt). Mag sein dass das Rad mit dem Reverse-LRS sich träger angefühlt hat, aber an 4 Speichen lags nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailjo (28. Oktober 2014)

Mal 'ne Frage zu dem Hinweis, die Roam 40 Felge sei UST kompatibel. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen 650B Reifen mit UST gesehen (ok, ein paar Maxxis mit LUST-Angabe), und auch keine andere Felge. 
Ich habe den Eindruck das es UST überhaupt nicht auf die neuen Radgrößen geschafft hat und auch im 26er Bereich langsam ausstirbt.


----------



## veraono (28. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Mir sind in 18 Jahren exakt 2 Speichen kaputt gegangen. Die an einem 36 Loch Laufrad und zwar sind die doch tatsächlich am am Speichenbogen abgerissen !
> Von wegen Theorie ...


Waren aber keine konifizierten Speichen oder ?

Die Anzahl der Speichen macht ein Laufrad nicht besser oder stabiler aber wesentlich wartungsfreundlicher. Ich finde 32 Speichen bei 27.5 optimal, i. Vgl. zu 26“ sind das relativ gesehen ja eh schon weniger, 28 ist die Untergrenze dessen was ich noch fahren und warten möchte.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Waren aber keine konifizierten Speichen oder ?
> 
> Die Anzahl der Speichen macht ein Laufrad nicht besser oder stabiler aber wesentlich wartungsfreundlicher. Ich finde 32 Speichen bei 27.5 optimal, i. Vgl. zu 26“ sind das relativ gesehen ja eh schon weniger, 28 ist die Untergrenze dessen was ich noch fahren und warten möchte.



Ne, hatte 2.0 1.8 2.0.

Nochmal zu den Reverse: Ich war als erster auf dem leichtesten Bike in Finale. Das hatte ja nichtmal ne Vario-Stütze (und DT E1700 Spline). Von dem bin ich auf das Magura Bike, das die Reverse hatte. Das war (soweit ich mich noch erinnere) ein gutes kg schwerer. Bislang hatte ich solche Gewichts-Unterschiede immer abgetan. Aber der Unterschied beim Fahren war deutlich. Im Trail war´s weniger spritzig und bergauf ein wenig, als hätte einer eine Dynamo dran gebaut.
Am zweiten Tag bin ich vom Fox Bike mit Fox 34 und mit den Reynolds-Laufräder auf das Magura Bike, das inzwischen das DT Fahrwerk hatte (und die Reverse Laufräder). Die Bikes dürften auf gleichem Gewichtsniveau gewesen sein. Wieder war das Bike spürbar schwerer bergauf zu bewegen. Danach nochmal aufs Bommelmaster-Gabel-Bike mit DT / Reynolds Rädern und es ging wieder leichter und man spürt auch ein bischen Spritzigkeit. War halt so, bin auch nicht der einzige, der das bemerkte.

Ob das Rad 28 oder 32 Speichen hat, ist selbst Wurst, wenn eine ausfällt. Außerdem: Wann passiert das denn mal. Meiner Ansicht nach quasi nie. Sorry darauf lege ich einfach nicht mein Bike aus. Und ich wunder mich immer, wenn Leute an einem Trailbike umbedingt 32 Speichen wegen der Stabilität brauchen, wenn seit Jahren 24 Speichen Enduro Laufradsätze teilweise hervorragend funktionieren und auch 28 oder 24 Speichen selbst am DH Bike gut funktionieren ( Mavic, Easton).
Ich finde den Dt 350/ WTB nicht schlecht,  von mir aus auch der, aber ich denke, dass auch der gut 90 kg Fahrer wunderbar mit einem DT M1700 Spline oder einem Reynolds dauerhaft klar kommt, ohne dass es Probleme gibt und paar Gramm leichter schaden zumindest nicht.
@trailjo : Das ist auch mein Eindurck, leider. Ich fand UST eigentlich immer wunderbar funktionierend. War zwar bischen schwerer, aber man hat sich die ganze Milch-sauerei gespart und die Reifen saßen sehr gut auf der Felge.


----------



## Rick7 (29. Oktober 2014)

codit schrieb:


> Ich habe auf Alpentour selbst noch keinen Speichendefekt gehabt, aber schon viele bei Mitfahrern erlebt. Bis zum nächsten Tag war es dank verbreiteter Speichen (einer aus der Gruppe hatte was passendes dabei, bzw. Ersatz durch lokalen Shop) immer möglich das Problem zu beheben. Bei
> Staigthpull wird das nicht (immer) gelingen.



Gut dass wir kein Rad für Alpen cross bauen

Ganz klar gilt so hier für den LRS so stabil wie nötig, so leicht wie möglich. Die Oozy trail lesen sich auf dem Papier wirklich recht gut.
Gibts da ne Möglichkeit für Alutech, dran zu kommen? Momentan für ein recht breites Einsatzgebiet wohl eine der spannendsten Felgen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (29. Oktober 2014)

Hier gehts um ein Stimmungsbarometer und nicht um ein Wünsch dir was  die Alutech- und ICB-Jungs werden sich schon ihre Gedanken gemacht haben, was sie der "Crowd" an Alternativen anbieten können bzw. in OEM und Menge passt.
However...imma wigga... für wen nichts passendes dabei ist, einfach das billigste wählen und dann hoffen bzw. selbst ist der Baumeister


----------



## HTWolfi (29. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> […] Die Geschichte mit der Felgenbreite geht eher in den Bereich der Myhten, *praxisrelevant ist es nicht ob die Felge 21 oder 25mm breit ist. Das deckt sich auch mit meinen sonstigen Erfahrungen.*
> […]


Das mag für deine Einsatzzwecke und Fahrweise zutreffen, aber eine Allgemeingültigkeit ergibt sich daraus noch lange nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shield (29. Oktober 2014)

ich verstehs nicht ganz. soll das icb nicht ein 29" werden?


----------



## mpmarv (29. Oktober 2014)

trailjo schrieb:


> Mal 'ne Frage zu dem Hinweis, die Roam 40 Felge sei UST kompatibel. Ich habe noch keinen einzigen 650B Reifen mit UST gesehen (ok, ein paar Maxxis mit LUST-Angabe), und auch keine andere Felge.
> Ich habe den Eindruck das es UST überhaupt nicht auf die neuen Radgrößen geschafft hat und auch im 26er Bereich langsam ausstirbt.



Wozu explizit UST? 
Ich fahre seit 2 Jahren diverse Reifen und Mischungen tubeless. Conti RaceSport & Protection, Schwalbe PaceStar & Trailstar (Mountain King, Trailking, Rubberqueen, Hans Dampf, Fat Albert) waren bisher alle kein Problem (Spank Subrosa Evo Felgen). Letztes Jahr als 26", dieses Jahr als 27,5" - sehe hier kein Problem!?


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2014)

Ihr macht mich fertig, vor kurzem war alles unter 25mm unfahrbar, jetzt sind 23mm die obere Grenze...eieiei
Mal zur Theorie: Ich habe die 25er Felgen gewählt weil meine Erfahrung folgende ist: Mein Problem mit 90Kg fahrfertig ist ganz einfach: in Kompressionen und Anliegern verzieht es den Reifen uaf der Felge und macht die Linienwahl zur Glückssache. Je breiter die Felge, desto gerader stehen die Reifenflanken und desto breiter stützt sich der Reifen ab. Da unser Bike relativ wenig Federweg hat und relativ agressiv gefahren werden soll, verstärkt es diese Verhalten in Kompressionen und somit sollten die 25mm gut zum Rad passen. Ich werde in Taiwan versuchen, die WTB in 28Loch zu bekommen und wir können gerne diskutieren, ob eine I23 ausreichend wäre....


----------



## neurofibrill (29. Oktober 2014)

kann aus eigener erfahrung definitiv e13 trs+ empfehlen.
leicht, ergo top beschleunigung. steckt so einiges weg. steif is er auch.
kits für gängige achsstandards sind dabei und in ein paar minuten montiert. ebenso der umbau xd freilauf.
ersatzteilbeschaffung problemlos. kundenservice top.
optik kann sich sehen lassen + klasse freilaufsound inklusive.
ok! der preis!


----------



## Pilatus (29. Oktober 2014)

mpmarv schrieb:


> Wozu explizit UST?



Der Vorteil von UST ist, das man ohne Milch fahren könnte. wie beim Auto.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

shield schrieb:


> ich verstehs nicht ganz. soll das icb nicht ein 29" werden?


Nein, wie kommst du darauf.
Ist natürlich möglich, dass das ganze Thema auch stark vom Fahrergewicht abhängt. Aber dafür wird sich bei der Abstimmung mit vielen Menschen ja auch etwas ergeben, was den meisten liegt ...


----------



## Damass (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin, was UST angeht, ziemlich unwissend...was dichtet den Reifen dann bei einem Durchstich ab? Ich empfand Tubeless mit Milch bis jetzt nicht als sonderlich große Sauerrei...


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Damass schrieb:


> Ich bin, was UST angeht, ziemlich unwissend...was dichtet den Reifen dann bei einem Durchstich ab? Ich empfand Tubeless mit Milch bis jetzt nicht als sonderlich große Sauerrei...


Was dichtet den Reifen denn bei einem Schlauch gegen Durchstich ab?
Ich hatte langjährig auf meinem Tourer Mavic UST, stets mit unterschiedlichen Schwalbe UST Reifen. In der Praxis hat man sehr wenig Probleme mit Durchstichen. Die Reifen selbst sind wohl resistenter gegen Durchstiche. Hatte in 5 Jahren 1 oder 2 Platten, wegen Durchstichen. Das Reparieren auf der Tour geht superschnell, man zieht einfach einen Schlauch rein. Tatsächlich zieht man normal den Reifen drauf, kann das System getrost vergessen und macht den Reifen runter, wenn er abgefahren ist. Das ist zumindest meine Erfahrung mit UST. Dazu gehen sie leicht mit Standpumpe aufzupumpen und man hat die Milch Sauerei und Aushärtung nicht. Auch braucht man kein Felgenband und die innen nicht gebohrte Felge hat hier auch keine Schachstellen. Allerdings ist UST wohl eh tot. Gibt kaum passende Reifen.


----------



## Damass (29. Oktober 2014)

Danke


----------



## H.B.O (29. Oktober 2014)

ust: unnötig, mittlerweile dichten viele reifen gut ab und wenn man tatsächlich nen durchstich hat ists mit milch eh besser. die dt swiss 1700 würde ich nicht nehmen 23mm innenweite sollten es schon sein. 

breite felgen stützen den reifen ganz klar besser ab- einfache physik. ob man den unterschied zwischen 23 und 25 merkt keine ahnung. ich bin gerade von 22mm  auf 30mm gewechselt, den unterschied merkt man deutlich. vorher sind die reifen bis 2 bar geknickt wie wild jetzt ists schon ab 1.7 bar kein problem mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (29. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit 90Kg fahrfertig ist ganz einfach: in Kompressionen und Anliegern verzieht es den Reifen uaf der Felge und macht die Linienwahl zur Glückssache. Je breiter die Felge, desto gerader stehen die Reifenflanken und desto breiter stützt sich der Reifen ab. Da unser Bike relativ wenig Federweg hat und relativ agressiv gefahren werden soll, verstärkt es diese Verhalten in Kompressionen und somit sollten die 25mm gut zum Rad passen.



wahre worte !
ich frag mich manchmal ob hier nur leichtgewichte diskutieren?
die hier mit leib und seele mitmachen geb ich aus erfahrung folgenden tipp :
32 speichen 
gesamtgewicht nicht mehr als 1800 g(ansonsten wirds beim schnellen wechsel bergauf/bergab zäh ! )
felgenbreite maximal unter berücksichtigung des gesamtgewichts.
und sehr wichtig,richtig gut eingespeicht ! (sonst wird der antritt zu undefiniert und man vermisst das letzte quäntchen spritzigkeit)


----------



## tobsinger (29. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Reverse: Ich war als erster auf dem leichtesten Bike in Finale. Das hatte ja nichtmal ne Vario-Stütze (und DT E1700 Spline). Von dem bin ich auf das Magura Bike, das die Reverse hatte. Das war (soweit ich mich noch erinnere) ein gutes kg schwerer. Bislang hatte ich solche Gewichts-Unterschiede immer abgetan. Aber der Unterschied beim Fahren war deutlich. Im Trail war´s weniger spritzig und bergauf ein wenig, als hätte einer eine Dynamo dran gebaut.
> Am zweiten Tag bin ich vom Fox Bike mit Fox 34 und mit den Reynolds-Laufräder auf das Magura Bike, das inzwischen das DT Fahrwerk hatte (und die Reverse Laufräder). Die Bikes dürften auf gleichem Gewichtsniveau gewesen sein. Wieder war das Bike spürbar schwerer bergauf zu bewegen. Danach nochmal aufs Bommelmaster-Gabel-Bike mit DT / Reynolds Rädern und es ging wieder leichter und man spürt auch ein bischen Spritzigkeit. War halt so, bin auch nicht der einzige, der das bemerkte.



Nach deiner Ausführung bezweifel ich dass ihr die Trägheit auf einen bestimmten LRS zurückführen könnt. Zu viele variablen auf einmal geändert als das man das auf den LRS fürhren könnte. 
Also ich merke einen Unterschied im Vergleich zu meinen ICB1 (leichter Pacenti LRS) und meiner Fanes (normaler Flow LRS) aber ich würde es nicht auf den LRS zurückführen, weil das ICB insgesamt über 1 kg leichter ist. 

Hier gibt es ja einige Laufrad Experten (@felixthewolf) was sagen die den zu 28 Speichen?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja, mit dem richtigen Reifen ist Tubeless ohne UST echt einfach. Mein Schwalbe "Sommerreifen" (HansDampf/RockRazor) hab ich im Neuzustand mit der Standpumpe nicht auf die meine DT-Felge bekommen. Hab jetzt auf WTB Vigilante gewechselt, den hab ich drauf gezogen, aufgepumpt und er saß. Ventil raus, mit einer Spritze Milch rein und wieder aufgepumpt. Fast einfacher als einen Schlauch einziehen. Mal gucke wie der Wechsel im Frühjahr klappt. Das ist nämlich der Haken an Tubeless, wer häufiger seine Reifen wechselt wird mit Schläuchen wohl besser beraten sein.

Den Vigilante habe ich am Wochenende ohne Probleme mit 1,5Bar auf der 23mm-Felge  im DT Spline durch einen leichten Bikepark gejagt. Quasi Idealterrain für das ICB 2.0 und konnte keine Instabilität feststellen.
Schwanke dementsprechend zwischen dem Spline M1700 und der WTB-Kombo bei der man dann überlegen könnte WTB Reifen zu nehmen wo Felge und Reifen optimal aufeinander abgestimmt sind.


----------



## m2000 (29. Oktober 2014)

@tobsinger Felix sitzt im Flieger nach USA evtl hat er ja W-lan


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Ja, wäre mal interessant was unsere Laufradexperten hier im Forum erzählen zum Thema Gewicht, Speichzahl, Innenbreite und was dabei in der Praxis raus kommt.


----------



## DHVEF (29. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem richtigen Reifen ist Tubeless ohne UST echt einfach. Mein Schwalbe "Sommerreifen" (HansDampf/RockRazor) hab ich im Neuzustand mit der Standpumpe nicht auf die meine DT-Felge bekommen. Hab jetzt auf WTB Vigilante gewechselt, den hab ich drauf gezogen, aufgepumpt und er saß. Ventil raus, mit einer Spritze Milch rein und wieder aufgepumpt. Fast einfacher als einen Schlauch einziehen. Mal gucke wie der Wechsel im Frühjahr klappt. Das ist nämlich der Haken an Tubeless, wer häufiger seine Reifen wechselt wird mit Schläuchen wohl besser beraten sein....



Ja Schwalbe und Reifen ist einfach eine unglückseelige Kombination. UST ist das ein Krampf die irgendwo drauf zu bekommen und dann braucht man einen Kompressor. Von der Preformance und Haltbarkeit bin ich bisher nur enttäuscht worden.

Die Continental und Borntrager gehen per Hand ohne weiteres drauf und sind mit einer Standpumpe sofort befüllbar. Die Leistung der Reifen ist deutlich besser.

Ich Wechsel zwischen Sommer und Winter immer hin und her. Wo ist denn da ein Mehraufwand zum Schlauch? Ich befreie die Mäntel immer von der angetrockneten Milch (macht scheinbar sonst fast keiner). Kipp die noch brauchbare plus neue Milch in den neuen Mantel und gut. Das dauert auch nicht länger wie mit einem Schlauch hantieren.


----------



## hnx (29. Oktober 2014)

@nuts Es ist von den Roam50 die Rede, in der Grafik sehe ich nur die 60er. Stimmt die Relation dann überhaupt, wenn es nur ein Tippfehler ist?

---



foreigner schrieb:


> Ja, wäre mal interessant was unsere Laufradexperten hier im Forum erzählen zum Thema Gewicht, Speichzahl, Innenbreite und was dabei in der Praxis raus kommt.


Ist doch klar, alles außer handgebaut ist höscht risikobehaftet und in der Praxis unfahrbar.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt natürlich. 

@DHVEF : Kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, was du schreibst.
Hatte mit Schwalbe nie Probleme und ja in einzelnen Disziplinen (sehr trocken) sind Conti und auch Bontrager (nur die waren bei mir immer sehr schnell runter) überlegen, aber als Allrounder waren Schwalbe Reifen immer schwer zu schlagen.
Ich kenne nichts, was schneller und problemloser zu montieren ist als Schwalbe UST Reifen (nach 2009) auf UST Felge. Draufziehen (geht nicht schwerer, als bei anderen Reifen), mit Standpumpe aufpumpen, fertig. Einfacher und schneller geht nicht. Aber wir brauchen UST nicht weiter zu diskutieren, es ist eigentlich nicht mehr relevant.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2014)

DHVEF schrieb:


> Ich Wechsel zwischen Sommer und Winter immer hin und her. Wo ist denn da ein Mehraufwand zum Schlauch? Ich befreie die Mäntel immer von der angetrockneten Milch (macht scheinbar sonst fast keiner). Kipp die noch brauchbare plus neue Milch in den neuen Mantel und gut. Das dauert auch nicht länger wie mit einem Schlauch hantieren.


Und da dürfte für viele das "Gematsche" los gehen...
Blöd wird es wenn unterwegs irgendwas schief geht und man einen Schlauch in den pappigen Reifen einziehen muss. Aber dafür rollt es halt besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Nochmal zu den Reverse.... der Unterschied beim Fahren war deutlich. Im Trail war´s weniger spritzig und bergauf ein wenig, als hätte einer eine Dynamo dran gebaut.


Allein schon an den Reifen sind Gewichtsschwankungen von min. 50g absolut Realität und wenn dann anhand eines Tests mit einer Handvoll Fahrern, an zudem noch unterschiedlich aufgebauten Rädern, die Aussage “definitiv zu schwer“   bei einem dazu noch verhältnissmäßig leichten LRS vor die Abstimmung gestellt wird, find ich das nur bedingt glaubhaft (oder hatte etwa jemand Zeit und Muße alle Hersteller-Gewichtsangaben der LRS und Reifen vorab an jedem Bike auf einer geeichten Waage zu kontrollieren ??).
Ist klar, dass die Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind aber dann sollte man sich mit “definitiven“ -EDIT: Aussagen- auch vorsichtiger zurückhalten.

Der Reverse LRS ist für mich von den Eckdaten mit einer der passendsten aber mit dem Präfix ist er quasi eh schon raus, zu unrecht wie ich finde.

Zur Speichenanzahl: da gibt es denke ich kein absolut richtig oder falsch , für den einen ist das letzte Gramm entscheidend , für den anderen bessere Notlaufeigenschaften und Wartungsfreundlichkeit. Beides wird funktionieren und ab 28 aufwärts sind die jeweiligen Unterschiede ohnehin sehr im Rahmen.

Und natürlich stützen 25mm Felgen den Reifen noch merklich besser ab, mir pers. würden an dem Bike aber auch  23 reichen (vor allem weil ich glaube dass das hier mehrheitsfähiger wäre)

Zu den Chargern: irgendwie finde ich Sun hat seine Chance schon gehabt.


----------



## wanderer1219 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich fühle mich fast schon reaktionär, wenn ich sage, dass ich mit Schlauch fahre und für den Umwerfer bin. 

*Aber es kann mit dem Eigenbau 2 Laufradsatz jeder fahren was er möchte. Für mich scheint es ein gutes Paket zu sein.
Preis im Mittelfeld, Gewicht ok (für mich), konifizierte Speichen, Zahnscheibenfreilauf (hatte ich noch nie und in Wirklichkeit ist es glaube ich auch egal, ob Klinke oder Zahnscheibe).
Könnte man für die Schwalbe Procore irgendwann in Zukunft auch "einfach" ein zusätzliches Ventilloch bohren und es dann nutzen?*

Btw: Sollte ich mir dieses Fahrrad kaufen, werde ich es übrigens für lange Touren und Alpencross nutzen. Ich habe nicht vor folgende Fahrräder im Keller zu haben:
1. Kurze Feierabendtour (voll spritzig und yeah zum Ballern) ICB2
2. Längere Tour am Wochenende oder Alpencross (veraltete Allmountainkategorie mit 140 mm zum Trailsurfen und Soulriden im Indian Summer)
3. Endurobike mit dem ich alles fahren kann und nix fahren muss (Voll Enduro Alter mit 160 mm)
4. Freerider für den Bikepark, den ich habe obwohl es auch mit dem Enduro ginge, nur eben entspannter (180 mm in einer Bikekategorie die schon unzählige Nachrufe überlebt hat)

Ich habe leider noch andere Hobby und weder Geld noch Lust noch Platz für so viele Räder.
Wie ist das denn bei euch?

Edit: Sinnvolles für diesen Thread hervorgehoben.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2014)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn bei euch?


 Anders! ;-)


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2014)

Nach 87 Beiträgrn, teils sehr widersprüchlicher Art zu dem Projekt, bin ich immernoch der genau gleichen Meinung wie vor dem ersten Beitrag 

25mm, 32 Speichen, selbstbau und dabei so leicht wie möglich.

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Oktober 2014)

wanderer1219 schrieb:


> ...Könnte man für die Schwalbe Procore irgendwann in Zukunft auch "einfach" ein zusätzliches Ventilloch bohren und es dann nutzen?...



Braucht man nimmer, Serienversion kommt mit einem Felgenloch aus.

G.


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Allein schon an den Reifen sind Gewichtsschwankungen von min. 50g absolut Realität und wenn dann anhand eines Tests mit einer Handvoll Fahrern an zudem noch unterschiedlich aufgebauten Rädern die Aussage “definitiv zu schwer“   bei einem dazu noch verhältnissmäßig leichten LRS vor die Abstimmung gestellt wird find ich das nur bedingt glaubhaft (oder hatte etwa jemand Zeit und Muße alle Hersteller-Gewichtsangaben der LRS und Reifen vorab an jedem Bike auf einer geeichten Waage zu kontrollieren ??). Ist klar dass die Möglichkeiten begrenzt sind aber dann sollte man sich mit “definitiven“ auch vorsichtiger zurückhalten.
> Der Reverse LRS ist für mich von den Eckdaten mit einer der passendsten aber mit dem Präfix ist er quasi eh schon raus, zu unrecht wie ich finde.



Ich glaube ich hab´s geschrieben: Das Bike (egal mit welchem Fahrwerk) fuhr sich schwerer auch gegenüber anderen Aufbauten, die insgesamt nicht schwerer oder wesentlich leichter waren. Woran das jetzt lag, das lasse ich mal offen. Ich persönlich denke aber, das die LR zumindest beteiligt waren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich persönlich denke aber, das die LR zumindest beteiligt waren.


Ich zweifel ja auch nicht das Urteilsvermögen der Tester an sondern die absolute Interpretation der Ergebnisse.
Was ich meine: Wie will man seriös beurteilen ob ein LRS sich träger oder agiler fährt als ein anderer, wenn allein z.B. schon die Serienstreuung der Reifengewichte meist größer ist als die Gewichtsunterschiede der einzelnen Laufradsätze?


----------



## H.B.O (29. Oktober 2014)

der e13 trs+ liest sich auch gut und e13 hat eigentlich immer gute qualität


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2014)

Zum Reverse LRS: Ich habe ihn gerade gewogen, er liegt 10g über der Herstellerangabe, ist also voll im Soll. Allerdings ist an dem Rad die PM Aufnahmen verzogen, somit dreht sich das Rad nicht 100% frei... es kann also gut sein, dass hier der Grund für das trägere Fahrgefühl zu suchen ist. Ausserdem war er in Finale noch mit mit einer 11-36 Kassette ausgestattet (32Z vorne), das ist auch nicht unbedingt die Raketenübersetzung für Spritzigkeit..


----------



## H.B.O (29. Oktober 2014)

haha, "Dynamo"-oder einfach eine schleifende bremse, kommt aufs gleich raus. das macht jedenfalls deutlich mehr sinn als eine schlechte gewichtsverteilung verantwortlich zu machen


----------



## Dakeyras (29. Oktober 2014)

Was sagt denn der Produktmanager zur Oozy Trail Felge? Finde die passt wie Faust aufs Auge für dieses Projekt? Liegts an den OEM Konditionen? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2014)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> Was sagt denn der Produktmanager zur Oozy Trail Felge? Finde die passt wie Faust aufs Auge für dieses Projekt? Liegts an den OEM Konditionen?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


 Passt generell gut, da gebe ich dir Recht. Allerdings passt sie nicht besser oder schlechter als die WTB, DT etc und ich möchte eigentlich vermeiden, auf zu vielen Hochzeiten zu tanzen. Ich werde mich aber nächste Woche in Taiwan mit den Spank Leuten treffen und sollte sich da etwas ergeben, könnte ich den LRS evt noch als Alternative für die Pakete anbinden. Genauso werde ich es auch mit I23 machen...


----------



## Dakeyras (29. Oktober 2014)

Das klingt doch gut! 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Dass die Scheibe leicht wegen der krummen PM geschliffen hat, weiß ich. Hatte deswegen die Räder auch einfach mal frei gedreht. Da war damals kein sonderlicher Effekt zu sehen. Es war hauptsächlich Geräusch. Also, gefahren haben sie sich damals bestimmt nicht schlechter wegen der PM. Das muss noch was anderes sein.
Aber im Prinzip auch Wurst: Gegen den Eigenbau 2 haben sie keine Vorteile, sind teurer und wenn man eine gleich breite Felge verbaut (i23) ist der Reverse auch nicht leichter. Dazu kommt bei Eigenbau 2 der Vorteil des Zahnscheibenfreilauf. Denke daher nicht, dass Reverse sehr viele Fans hier haben wird.


----------



## DHVEF (29. Oktober 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und da dürfte für viele das "Gematsche" los gehen...
> Blöd wird es wenn unterwegs irgendwas schief geht und man einen Schlauch in den pappigen Reifen einziehen muss. Aber dafür rollt es halt besser.



Bisher wurde ich immer von der Milch gerettet und musste keinen Schlauch einziehen. Mal hoffen dass es so bleibt.



foreigner schrieb:


> ...@DHVEF : Kann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen, was du schreibst....



2012 musste ich mir beim Händler 2 Racing Ralphs zum UVP kaufen. 14 Tage Ederseeurlaub am Hardtail und sie waren völlig runtergefahren. Danach war die Firma für mich endgültig gestorben. Dazu kommen die Erfahrungen die ich bereits erwähnt hatte.

Fairer Weise muss man sagen, dass ich 2008 mal einen fast 10mm langen Riss vor dem Mittelstollene eines Nobby Nic hatte, der sich tatsächlich mit Hilfe der Milch nach etwas bangen wieder geschlossen hatte. Aber ich habe einfach keine Lust mehr was neues auszuprobieren, wenn ich mit dem Status Quo zufrieden bin.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (29. Oktober 2014)

Was wir hier vermeiden sollten: eine Reifendiskussion anzetteln, die kommt noch früh genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Achja, alles nicht so wild mit den Laufrädern.
Schlecht ist von den in der Diskussion besprochenen Radsätzen eh keiner. Der eine will halt 100g mehr und 2mm mehr Breite, der andere nicht. In der Praxis hinterher für mich alles nichts Weltbewegendes. Gute Bremsen wären mir wichtiger.
Außerdem, wenn alle Stricke reißen, soll der Basti einfach Hope nehmen und alle sind zu Frieden.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2014)

Mit Hope Bremsen. Und Vorbau.


----------



## H.B.O (29. Oktober 2014)

und alles in der aktuellen sonderfarbe


----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

Gute Ideen lese ich hier. Bei so einem ganzen Paket von Hope lässt sich preislich bestimmt auch einiges machen.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2014)




----------



## Fury (29. Oktober 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> und alles in der aktuellen sonderfarbe


jep, ibc-gelb!


----------



## Tn124 (29. Oktober 2014)

Nicht vergessen -200g = vor der Tour Blase leeren


----------



## Speziazlizt (29. Oktober 2014)

Tn124 schrieb:


> Nicht vergessen -200g = vor der Tour Blase leeren



-400g = vor der Tour die Blase leeren + leichterer LRS


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. Oktober 2014)

-5 kg wenn ihr mal über den Winter ordentlich Fett weg bekommt . *200 g hin oder her ist doch schnuppe.*

Aus. Ende. Amen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (29. Oktober 2014)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


>


Sorry, aber das böse Wort mit den 4 Buchstaben kam diesmal einfach zu wenig in der Laufraddiskussion vor. Das ist ja fast schon langweilig.


----------



## SebT-Rex (29. Oktober 2014)

Stimmt, jetzt streiten wir uns um Gramm und MM, das war früher schon unterhaltsamer;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2014)

Sollte man nicht bereits jetzt bei der Felgenauswahl über die Reifen reden?

Für ein Trailbike böte sich doch 2,2er NN an, der steht dann auf einer i25 schön breit.
Wobei Canyon ja auf der roam30 2.4er Ardent verbaut...


----------



## Chris0711 (29. Oktober 2014)

Meine Prios für einen LRS sind Stabilität dann Trägheitsmoment und erst dann das Gesamtgewicht. Wobei hier auch der Reifen eine entscheidende Rolle spielt. Bzw Schlauch, Tubeless, ProCore,.. Da spar ich 50 Gramm am Laufrad,.. und dann mach ich einen Reifen drauf der 800g wiegt. Im Vergleich wiegt eine Felge ca.450g und die ist bzgl. Trägkeitsmoment näher am Drehpunkt als der Reifen.
Um mal die Physik mal zu betrachten und nicht nur vom "Gewicht" zu sprechen. Entscheidend ist wo das Gewicht ist. 400g am Ranzen oder an der Felge ;-) Ja ja Rollwiederstand, Gesamtgewicht...


----------



## veraono (29. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Sollte man nicht bereits jetzt bei der Felgenauswahl über Reifen reden


NEEIIiiiN, ....		bitte nicht.


----------



## sassrigais (29. Oktober 2014)

ich bin ganz klar für hope, wen interessiert speichenzahlmaulweiteusw wenn ich meine lieblingsfarbe wählen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. Oktober 2014)

Hör doch auf, Hope ist sau teuer, keiner braucht's und das Geld kann man auch wo anders (sinnvoll) anlegen, denn besser sind gefräste Teile auch nicht immer – ich nenne es mal Hope-Hype.

Und du wirst dir zum Schluss bestimmt nicht aussuchen können welche von 6 Farben dein Lenker hat, das wäre den Monteuren gegenüber unzumutbar und viel zu teuer, so leid es mir tut. PS: Nein ich bin kein Hope-Hater, ich fräse selber täglich .


----------



## mathijsen (29. Oktober 2014)

sassrigais schrieb:


> ich bin ganz klar für hope, wen interessiert speichenzahlmaulweiteusw wenn ich meine lieblingsfarbe wählen kann?


bei nem OEM-Aufbau, nee, is klar...
Ich hoffe jetzt mal, das war Ironie und du hast den entsprechenden Smiley nur deshalb nicht dazu gemacht, weil du uns mit selbiger nicht erschlagen wolltest.


----------



## sassrigais (29. Oktober 2014)

mathijsen schrieb:


> Ich hoffe jetzt mal, das war Ironie und du hast den entsprechenden Smiley nur deshalb nicht dazu gemacht, weil du uns mit selbiger nicht erschlagen wolltest.





es kommt mir schon drauf an was unterm lack ist.


----------



## CanyonMaxiMal (29. Oktober 2014)

Wenn der das ernst meinen würde...


----------



## hnx (29. Oktober 2014)

Thunder Burt vorne und hinten, läuft.


----------



## ONE78 (29. Oktober 2014)

HTWolfi schrieb:


> Sapim ready 2.0, was soll das für eine Speiche sein? Vermutlich sollte das Leader heißen.
> Aber dann frag ich mich, wer kommt auf die Idee eine durchgängig 2.0er Speiche mit der schönen EX471 zu »verheiraten«, macht ja wohl wenig Sinn und dann noch mit 28 Speichen.
> 
> Die DT370 hat Sperrklinken, die DT350 Zahnscheiben, warum wird das nicht erwähnt?!



Ganz meine meinung! 2mm speichen haben heute an keinem lrs mehr etwas zu suchen!



BrandX schrieb:


> Ganz klar 32 Speichen,klassisch von Hand eingespeicht.Also auch "Eigenbau 2".Wobei die I23 auch eine Alternative sein könnte,da etwas
> leichter.
> Gruß
> BrandX



hand eingespeicht...Der war gut! Felix macht das bestimmt zu oem preisen aber trotzdem mit tensio und allem pipapo...

ich wäre ja für 2 verschiedene LRS zur auswahl, sonst glaube ich nicht, das man hier auf einen nenner kommt, entweder wäre der dann zu schwer für die einen oder zu windig für die anderen. Für die ~70kg liga würde ich irgendwas mit 28  d light speichen und 23mm felgen (350er mit ex471) und für die großen jungs eben etwas mit 32 race speichen und 25mm felge (350er mit i25) anbieten.


----------



## BrandX (29. Oktober 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Ganz meine meinung! 2mm speichen haben heute an keinem lrs mehr etwas zu suchen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich zitiere mal den Originaltext:
*"Eigenbau 2: WTB Frequency Team i25 mit DT350 Naben* 

Diesen Laufradsatz würden wir für euch in Deutschland *von Hand* bauen und abdrücken lassen. Gewichtstechnisch liegt er bei 1850 g, die Felge hat eher viel (25 mm) Innenbreite. Es würden Sapim Race 2.0-1.8-2.0 Speichen verwendet."
Ob nun der Felix oder ein anderer Laufradbauer in Frage kommt,sei mal dahingestellt.Die meisten von denen besitzen/benutzen jedenfalls kein Einspeichroboter,sondern speichen tatsächlich alles von Hand ein.Wie Alutech das bewerkstelligen möchte,ist ja nicht mein Problem.Fakt ist jedoch,wenn der Hersteller das so angibt,gehe ich erstmal davon aus,das es auch so gemacht wird.Das dürfte auch ein Grund mit sein,warum
die meisten für diese Variante votiert haben.Warum das für dich jetzt amüsant klingt,kann ich zwar nicht nachvollziehen aber "so what".
Humor ist wenn man trotzdem lacht 
Gruß
BrandX


----------



## Plumpssack (29. Oktober 2014)

Man kann Laufräder auch einfach schnell einspeichen und auf Rundlauf zentrieren einmal abdrücken fertig. Dauert 20min/LR und sollte bei der Zahl der ICB's die verkauft werden bestimmt zu bewerkstelligen sein. Natürlich werden wir keine Laufräder mit perfekten Speichenspannungen von Felix o.Ä. als Massenware erhalten.


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass das mit dem Preis eines roam 30 bei einem Sram komplettpaket konkurrieren kann.


----------



## veraono (29. Oktober 2014)

Wir wollen aber doch keinen möglichst billigen Preis bauen, sondern ein gutes und stimmiges Bike, da passt ein Roam mit seinen 21mm und Speichenmangel im Vergleich zur Konkurenz nicht so richtig rein.
Es soll ja mittlerweile auch richtig gute Einspeichautomaten geben (wie z.B. u.A. bei den Hope Hoops ). 

Ich könnte für mich eh mit jeder Fertigungsmethode leben, neue Laufräder werden ohnehin durchgecheckt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sludig667 (30. Oktober 2014)

Ich würde die i23 in Verbindung mit den D-light bevorzugen. Sind gleich mal ca. 180-200g weniger.


----------



## [email protected] (30. Oktober 2014)

Gibt doch genug LR Bauer im Forum. Lasst die Jungs doch mal ein Angebot machen. Lieber preiswertere Komponenten und dafür von Hand aufgebaute LRS. 
Das wär doch mal wirklich ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern.


----------



## der-Roman (30. Oktober 2014)

@[email protected]

das ging mir auch gerade durch den Kopf...


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

Also ich bin schon froh, wenn mein bike hochwertige Teile wie z.B. DT Naben mit Zahnscheibenfreilauf hat. Freiläufe gingen bei mir immer viel kaputt, allerdings die DT gar nicht. So übel sind die meisten Räder auch nicht gespeicht. Und wenn´s ganz übel ist gehe ich persönlich dann halt selbst nochmal ran.


----------



## ONE78 (30. Oktober 2014)

Sollte hier nicht schon ein ergebnis feststehen???


----------



## Speziazlizt (30. Oktober 2014)

Schau doch mal auf Seite 1


----------



## LB Jörg (30. Oktober 2014)

Hätte ja nicht gedacht das die Sache so gut ausgeht 

G.


----------



## foreigner (30. Oktober 2014)

Mhhh, eigentlich hab ich´s ja aufs mittlere Model abgesehen. Aber Fahrwerk mit Fox 36 und DT EX 1501 Laufräder, dazu ne Sram X01..., was soll´s den kosten ?


----------



## veraono (30. Oktober 2014)

Hätte nach den leidvollen Diskussionen und Ergebnissen beim ICB1 auch eher erwartet, dass noch weit mehr Punkte auf den -BlingBling Gewicht und BlingBling Preis- von den SRAM Laufrädern mit 21mm XC-Felgenbreite und Speichenmangel abfallen (schade, wäre nett gewesen wäre mit _vernünftigen Laufrädern_ ein Komplett-SRAM-Paketpreis zu bekommen) .
Bleibt abzuwarten was letztendendes bei den Paketen rumkommt aber auch die beiden DT gehören zu den sehr akzeptablen Alternativen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hnx (30. Oktober 2014)

Gut, dass in der EWS kein Roam gefahren wird.


----------



## Trail Surfer (30. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Gut, dass in der EWS kein Roam gefahren wird.


https://www.sram.com/de/news-articl...arge-sram-xx1-1-2-3-sweep-enduro-world-series
_"Nicolas Vouilloz is also on board SRAM Roam wheels and has taken them to multiple podium finishes throughout the Enduro World Series in 2013."_
Und jetzt?


----------



## veraono (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn ich auf die letzte Zehntelsekunde angewiesen wäre würde ich auch 25-50g/Laufrad gegen Wartungsfreundlichkeit und Notlaufeigenschaften eintauschen, sonst aber nicht. 
und nicht jeder wiegt <75kg


----------



## Kharne (31. Oktober 2014)

Denen ist es egal, wenn der LRS nach ner Rennabfahrt durch ist. Die kriegen die Teile für lau.


----------



## Trail Surfer (31. Oktober 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Denen ist es egal, wenn der LRS nach ner Rennabfahrt durch ist. Die kriegen die Teile für lau.


Und der König von denen heißt Nico


----------



## mpmarv (31. Oktober 2014)

wie foreigner schon sagt. Das mittlere Modell wird sicherlich ein Knaller an sich....
Aber so richtig zur Geltung kommen wird der Charakter des Bikes dann mit den Top Parts, weil hier die Spritzigkeit und die Abwärtsperformance doch maßgeblich gesteigert wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich sag mal so: Ich hätte lieber einen Rail 50 in der Abstimmung gehabt, als die Roam. Da reden wir dann über eine Felgenbreite, die schon ne Ecke schöner ist und auch Procore-tauglich, dazu mit 1750g immer noch leicht und da wäre das mit dem Sram-Komplettpaket vielleicht auch eine Möglichkeit. Weiß nicht ob das jetzt zu spät ist, aber vielleicht könnte Basti den für eine Abstimmung des Pakets noch berücksichtigen?


----------



## mpirklbauer (31. Oktober 2014)

Es ist ja nur ein Stimmungsbarometer und ich denke man kann das eine oder andere Modell noch auswechseln.

Aber DT 350 Naben sind schon was feines.


----------



## bsg (31. Oktober 2014)

Rail 50 sollte man sich definitiv anschauen. Wobei ich mich ja frage, ob man Procore am leichten Trailbike braucht ;-). Und damit wäre die Roam 50 doch wieder ein ganz schnelles Ding ...


----------



## mpmarv (31. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaube nicht, dass die Community ein Problem damit hätte, wenn jetzt ein SRAM LRS gewählt wird, der genauso stabil, breit und "leicht" ist wie der derzeitige Favorit, wenn dadurch das Gesamtpreisgefüge profitiert.
Es ging bei der Abstimmung ja lediglich darum, welche Tendenz der LRS bekommen soll (In Bezug auf Gewicht, Stabilität, Breite und Preis)


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

Sagen wir mal so, die funktionalen Unterschiede sind eher gering, drehen tun sie sich alle. Klarer Vorteil des favorisierten Radsatz ist aus meiner Sicht die gute Nabe mit hervorragendem Freilauf. Manche legen auf ihre 32 Standard-Speichen wert, soll mir egal sein, ein Nachteil sind sie jedenfalls nicht. Von daher bin ich nicht traurig, wenn es der wirklich wird.
Zu Procore: Ich sehe jetzt keinen Unterschied darin, ob man die Vorteile des Systems an einem AllMountain, Trailbike, Enduro oder DH-bike nutzt. Sie sind immer die gleichen. Und die Begeisterung über das System war von denen, die es gefahren sind, sehr groß. Ich glaube sogar, dass der Vorteil im Bezug auf Grip und Dämpfung bei einem AllMountain oder Trailbike größer ist, als bei einem DH Bike, da man am DH bike eh bessere Reifen und Fahrwerke hat, die wesentlich mehr Grip liefern. Da ist die Pannensicherheit vielleicht noch der wesentlichere Vorteil.

Wie und wann geht´s denn weiter? Bremsen?


----------



## cxfahrer (31. Oktober 2014)

Rail gibt es erst ab 50 - ist also deutlich teurer als Roam 30.
Und was der Freilauf taugt, weiss noch keiner - da finde ich die Entscheidung für DT sehr sinnvoll.
Ich finde 21mm einfach zu schmal für 2.35er Reifen, und 24 Speichen sind mir für mein Gewicht zu wenig. 28, ok.

Bremsen werden sicher ein ergiebiger Streitpunkt. Klobige Shimano vs. unzuverlässige SRAM...


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2014)

Formula R0 racing!


----------



## bsg (31. Oktober 2014)

Procore mag in jeder Disziplin einen Nutzen bringen, aber Kosten und Gewicht (200g pro Laufrad) sprechen da für mich doch an vielen Stellen dagegen ...


----------



## mahlefiz (31. Oktober 2014)

mal im ernst was soll procore denn gegenüber tubeless bringen?


----------



## mw.dd (31. Oktober 2014)

mahlefiz schrieb:


> mal im ernst was soll procore denn gegenüber tubeless bringen?



Schutz der Felge gegen Durchschlag, wenn mit niedrigem Druck gefahren wird.
Bei leichten Reifen und/oder schmalen Felgen (Achtung Provokation: <25mm) allerdings sinnlos, da dort sowieso mit hohem Druck gefahren werden muss, um den Reifen auf der Felge zu stabilisieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Bremsen werden sicher ein ergiebiger Streitpunkt. Klobige Shimano vs. unzuverlässige SRAM...


Es gibt halt (leider) viele Shimano-Fans (was ich aber auch nachvollziehen kann). Bisher waren die Shimano halt mindestens so gut, wenn nicht besser als die anderen und wenn man die richtigen Beläge (Sintermetall) drauf hat, auch sehr zuverlässig.
Avid fand ich nie gut und ich bin in der Vergangenheit nie eine gefahren, die mir richtig getaugt hat. Das sieht mit der Guide RS halt ganz anders aus. Die ist richtig fein. Funktional den 2 Kolben Shimano-bremsen überlegen. Selbigen Eindruck hatte ich von der Magura MT5. Die gefiel mir sogar noch etwas besser. Ich habe selbst Shimano SLX aufgerüstet mit dem Ice-tec kram (also quasi ne XT) daheim in gleichen Scheibengrößen und muss sagen, dass sowohl die Guide RS als auch die MT5 von der Leistung, als auch von der Dosierung besser waren. Dazu waren sie auch wirklich Standfest. Da war bei  beiden keine Änderung im verhalten festzustellen. War wirklich beeindruckt von den Bremsen, insbesondere von der MT5.
Mir wäre die auch etwas lieber, weil ich Mineralöl dem DOT vorziehen würde. Ist unproblematischer, wenn mal was daneben geht, oder man mal ne Leitung abreißt, umweltfreundlicher, aber vor allem setzt sich kein Wasser ab.
Ich denke, dass es auch aus Preisgründen zwischen den 3 Bremsen sich entscheidet. Es wird halt viele Shimano-Fans geben, ich würde aber beide anderen lieber haben, weil sie einfach ne Ecke besser sind. Hinten haben wir wegen PM7 eh ne 180er Scheibe, daher hätte ich vorne auch gerne ne 200er. Fährt sich gleichmäßiger, da 70-80% (oder mehr) des Gewichts beim Bremsen eh vorne Lasten.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2014)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Schutz der Felge gegen Durchschlag, wenn mit niedrigem Druck gefahren wird.
> Bei leichten Reifen und/oder schmalen Felgen (Achtung Provokation: <25mm) allerdings sinnlos, da dort sowieso mit hohem Druck gefahren werden muss, um den Reifen auf der Felge zu stabilisieren.





Aber eine Diskusion drüber ist eh sinnfrei, weils ja eh net ans Rad kommt. Und das Stimmungsparameter ja auf jedenfall mal procoretaugliche Felgen vorschreibt 

G.


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

Das mit Procore kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
Procore schützt erstens mal die Felge bei Durchschlägen. Zweitens kann man sehr niedrigen Druck fahren ohne in Gefahr von Platten zu kommen und (und das ist sehr wesentlich) ohne dass die Seitenwände einklappen und sich das Bike schwammig fährt. Außerdem sorgt Procore für superfesten Sitz des Reifens auf der Felge, Burping wird quasi ausgeschlossen.
Was ich auch erst begreifen musste: Im Mantel selbst, ist geringer Luftdruck, aber mit einem viel kleineren Volumen, wie ohne den Procore-Kern. Dadurch hat der Reifen eine andere "Progression" wie ohne Procore. Der Reifen knickt nicht weg und steht stabiler (wahrscheinlich walkt er sogar weniger), obwohl er durch den geringeren Luftdruck sich den Untergurnd zunächst mehr anpasst, dadurch mehr Grip liefert und besser dämpft. Das sehe ich als den Hauptvorteil des Systems.


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2014)

DOT vs Mineralöl. DOT vermischt sich, der Druckpunkt wird über Zeit schlechter. Mineralöl vermischt sich nicht, irgendwann schlagartig Fehlfunktion. Da tun sich beide nicht so viel, mit dem Verkleckern gebe ich dir Recht, wer schon mal einen Tropfen DOT irgendwo übersehen hat weiß Bescheid .


----------



## foreigner (31. Oktober 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Mineralöl vermischt sich nicht, irgendwann schlagartig Fehlfunktion.


 Kannst du das mal bitte erklären! Bin wirklich langjährig Bremsen mit Mineralöl gefahren, teilweise auch jahrelang ohne zu entlüften oder neu zu befüllen. Das hatte ich nie und hab das auch noch nie gehört. Wie soll das passieren?


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal bitte erklären! Bin wirklich langjährig Bremsen mit Mineralöl gefahren, teilweise auch jahrelang ohne zu entlüften oder neu zu befüllen. Das hatte ich nie und hab das auch noch nie gehört. Wie soll das passieren?


Die Bremsflüssigkeit hat durch das vorhandene Wasser einen anderen Siedepunkt. Die 100°C von Wasser halt, dann bilden sich Bläschen = Luft. Im DOT sinkt der Siedepunkt nicht so schnell, da es sich vermischt.


----------



## LB Jörg (31. Oktober 2014)

Jetzt haltet euch bloß mit einem "Mineralöl versus Dot" Kampf zurück. Gibt genügent Threads wo ihr euch da austoben könnt .....   

G.


----------



## hnx (31. Oktober 2014)

Daher sage ich ja auch, dass ich beides gleichauf sehe.  Weils am Ende eher die Frage nach weichem oder hartem Druckpunkt, Standfestigkeit der individuellen Bremse und möglichst universellem Griff sein sollte.
Magura hat halt mit den ersten MT Modellen ins Klo gegriffen, wenn sie wieder aufs Level der Marta zurückkommen, dann seh ich nichts falsches dran. Mit Avid hatte ich auch keine ausgefallenen Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Oktober 2014)

Sixpack SAM LRS, 32 Speichen, breit genug für Procore und angegeben mit 1720g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathijsen (31. Oktober 2014)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Sixpack SAM LRS, 32 Speichen, breit genug für Procore und angegeben mit 1720g


danke! an den hab ich auch schon gedacht...


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Oktober 2014)

@mathijsen  irgendwie geht Sixpack oft unter wenn es um Laufradsätze oder anbauteile geht.

Könnte daran liegen das die zu Propain gehören 
Hab ja keinen plan wie gut die Jungs miteinander dran sind.


----------



## veraono (31. Oktober 2014)

Bzgl Rail 50, Egal wie breit die Felge ist 24 Speichen sind bei einem LRS , den man länger als zwei Jahre mit entsprechendem Untergrund (ja, ich meine Trails, nicht böse “Enduro“-Trails) und Fahrergewicht über 75kg fahren will , einfach madig.
 Kann gut gehen, wenn nicht ist es ein pain in the S sowas halbwegs fahrtauglich zu erhalten.
Es müssen keine apodiktischen 32 Speichen sein aber 24 waren ja an 26“Zoll- LRS schon arg wenig, bei 27,5“ sind die teilkreis- Abstände noch größer.


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2014)

Eine aktuelle Umfrage zum Thema Laufräder auf Pinkbike:
http://www.pinkbike.com/poll/830-buying-a-wheelset-which-brand-would-you-purchase.html

Lustig, dass die hier gehypten Syntace LRS zwei Stimmen bekommen haben


----------



## veraono (1. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine aktuelle Umfrage zum Thema Laufräder auf Pinkbike:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/poll/830-buying-a-wheelset-which-brand-would-you-purchase.html
> 
> Lustig, dass die hier gehypten Syntace LRS zwei Stimmen bekommen haben


Muss ja niemand in Schutz nehmen aber die Umfrage ist jetzt nicht gerade differenziert und zudem- könnte das evtl. am Bekanntheitsgrad mancher Firmen im .com Sprachraum liegen?


----------



## foreigner (1. November 2014)

Zwischen "purchase" und tatsächlich kaufen liegen anscheinend doch Welten. Sonst wären so extrem Teure Laufradsätze wie Enve oder i9 nicht so weit vorne, bzw. müsste man die ja dann wirklich ständig sehen, was halt einfach nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan3500 (1. November 2014)

xTr3Me schrieb:


> Eine aktuelle Umfrage zum Thema Laufräder auf Pinkbike:
> http://www.pinkbike.com/poll/830-buying-a-wheelset-which-brand-would-you-purchase.html
> 
> Lustig, dass die hier gehypten Syntace LRS zwei Stimmen bekommen haben


Von wem wird der Syntace den gehypt? Stolpebiken ist eher ein europäisches Phänomen ( eher ein deutsches)


----------



## xTr3Me (1. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Muss ja niemand in Schutz nehmen aber die Umfrage ist jetzt nicht gerade differenziert und zudem- könnte das evtl. am Bekanntheitsgrad mancher Firmen im .com Sprachraum liegen?


Freilich spielt das stark mit rein. L+S ist über dem Teich kaum bekannt.


----------



## PamA2013 (1. November 2014)

Die sind ja schwerer als meine DH felgen, wer stimmt denn für sowas ab, da gibt es aber deutlich bessere kombinationen.


----------



## nuts (2. November 2014)

Auf dem Weg zum Flughafen. Seid die nächsten Stunden schön brav, Basti und ich werden hoffentlich schlafen 

Über Procore hier abzustimmen funktioniert halt noch kaum, da es einfach erst sehr wenige ausprobieren konnten. Diskutieren kann man aber natürlich, aber erst ab 23 mm Innenseite. Ich persönlich finde: Selten durch ein einzelnes Produkt so einen Unterschied auf die Fahreigenschaften erlebt.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. November 2014)

Wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre.


----------



## supermanlovers (2. November 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn es nur nicht so teuer wäre.



Der Preis ist vor verfügbarkeit doch schon um 20€ gefallen. Nach ein paar Monaten fällt er sicher weiter.
180€ sind auch hart lächerlich für 2 Standardschläuche, 2 Mäntel, etwas Dichtmilch und die Spezialventile.


----------



## codit (2. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Magura hat halt mit den ersten MT Modellen ins Klo gegriffen, wenn sie wieder aufs Level der Marta zurückkommen, dann seh ich nichts falsches dran. Mit Avid hatte ich auch keine ausgefallenen Probleme gehabt.



1) Vieles an den negativen Feedbacks zu den alten MTs war einfach auf Unfähigkeit der Nutzer (beim Lesen der Bedienungsanleitung zur Gebermontage, beim Entlüften) zurückzuführen. Wirkliche Mängel gab es nur in den ersten Produktionschargen, die ja auch zurückgerufen wurden. Habe von Anfang an eine MT6 im Einsatz: absolute Sorglosbremse. Aaaber: die alten MTs mag man nur, wenn einem Dosierbarkeit wichtiger ist als ein knallharter Druckpunkt.

2) Die neue MT5 ist eine Wucht. Ich habe sie vorgestern (vorne) testweise im Austausch gegen eine Marta SL montiert. Nach 3000 Abfahrtshöhenmetern steht mein Urteil: Druckpunkt Magura-untypisch hart definiert, aber nicht so hart, dass On/Off-Gefühl aufkommt. Super zu dosieren. Bremsleistung überragend. Die Optik vom Sattel ist spitze. Meinen langen Händen taugen die Hebel super.  Man kann die Hebel bei Bedarf aber mit Werkzeug näher zum Lenker stellen. Die Bremse kann einfach alles besser als die Marta (bei identischer Storm-Scheibe OHNE SL). Gewogen habe ich sie nicht, da mir 50gr hin und her egal sind, gefühlt dürfte die Magura-Angabe stimmen. Eventuell für einige von Nachteil ist die Kunststoffoptik der Geber, ist halt der Preis für niedriges Gewicht. Ich persönlich finde auch die Geber optisch gelungen. Was mir an der MT5 nicht gefällt, sind die nur aufwendig wechselbaren Bremsbeläge, aber die 4-teiligen der MT7 passen ja zum Glück auch.


----------



## mpirklbauer (2. November 2014)

Kann man bei Magura jetzt Brems und Schalthebel über eine Schelle befestigen?
Das ärgert mich bei meiner Louise scho irgendwie sehr.


----------



## veraono (2. November 2014)

Freut mich zu lesen, dass Magura hier funktionell an der Spitze mitmischen kann. 
Wenn ich bei gleicher Bremsleistung/Standfestigkeit die Wahl hätte, würde ich in jedem Fall die MT 5 den bisherigen Mitbewerbern und insbesondere der Guide vorziehen, nicht nur wg. des Mineralöls (DOT mag zwar gewisse Vorzüge haben aber nachdem ich kein motorisiertes Fahrzeug mehr habe wo ich mit DOT panschen darf, wäre ich froh auch beim Fahrrad auf Sondermüllentsorgung verzichten zu können), sondern vor allem wg. des Designs der Guide (kann mich nicht erinnern schonmal so einen unförmig hässlichen Geberkolben gesehen zu haben).


----------



## hnx (2. November 2014)

Genau, Mineralöl kann man ja in die Toilette entsorgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (2. November 2014)

Wieso wusste ich nur dass bestimmt jemand noch was besonders Schlaueres zum Thema DOT <-> Öl weiß?

Schonmal die Hände in DOT gebadet?

Egal, schwachsinniges Thema,  bin für alles zu haben finde Öl aber für mich komfortabler und Magura interessant und vom Design gut


.


----------



## Piefke (2. November 2014)

DOT ist keine Salzsäure, auch wenn uns das Magura- und Shimano-Fanboys immer wieder weiß machen wollen.


----------



## veraono (2. November 2014)

Nix Fanboy, wo du mich schon so höflich indirekt ansprichst, fahre seit 6 Jahren nur Hayes und Elixir DOT-Bremsen bis auf die HS33 am Alltagsradl, funktioniert alles hervorragend.

Aber siehe oben, das Thema lohnt nicht der Diskussion.


----------



## hnx (2. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Sondermüllentsorgung verzichten zu können


Liest sich halt so als wenn du Mineralöl im Klo runterspülst, im Garten auskippst oder dir an den Salat tust. War halt kein gutes Argument kontra DOT. Die Reaktion war aber klar. 

Du hast es erkannt, lohnt nicht zu diskutieren über DOT gegen Mineralöl, sondern lieber über die Funktionalität der einzelnen Bremsen, unabhängig vom Medium.


----------



## veraono (2. November 2014)

hnx schrieb:


> Liest sich halt so als wenn du Mineralöl im Klo runterspülst, im Garten auskippst oder dir an den Salat tust.


Nö, gibt im Gegensatz zum DOT so hässliche Schlieren im Klo und lässt sich auch net gscheit runterspülen.



hnx schrieb:


> Du hast es erkannt, lohnt nicht zu diskutieren über DOT gegen Mineralöl, sondern lieber über die Funktionalität der einzelnen Bremsen, unabhängig vom Medium.


Genau, das sehe ich genauso, mit einem kleinen Sympathievorteil für Mineralöl meinerseits.


----------



## Kharne (2. November 2014)

@nuts: Mach mal bitte das nächste Thema auf


----------



## PamA2013 (2. November 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Freut mich zu lesen, dass Magura hier funktionell an der Spitze mitmischen kann.
> Wenn ich bei gleicher Bremsleistung/Standfestigkeit die Wahl hätte, würde ich in jedem Fall die MT 5 den bisherigen Mitbewerbern und insbesondere der Guide vorziehen, nicht nur wg. des Mineralöls (DOT mag zwar gewisse Vorzüge haben aber nachdem ich kein motorisiertes Fahrzeug mehr habe wo ich mit DOT panschen darf, wäre ich froh auch beim Fahrrad auf Sondermüllentsorgung verzichten zu können), sondern vor allem wg. des Designs der Guide (kann mich nicht erinnern schonmal so einen unförmig hässlichen Geberkolben gesehen zu haben).


Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass der in live garnicht so unvorstellbar unförmig aussieht wie auf den bildern. Man könnte sich sicherlich drangewöhnen. Obwohl ich auch erst extrem über die optik rumgekotzt habe.


----------



## Trail Surfer (3. November 2014)

Lasst doch - ab und zu mal - eure Frauen lesen, was ihr so schreibt. Wird ihre "Formensprache" genauso von euch toleriert wie der Geberkolben einer Bremse?


----------



## Dakeyras (3. November 2014)

Du lässt deine Frau immer erst Korrektur (oder sollte ich Zensur sagen) lesen? 

Mal davon abgesehen dass ich die Guide nicht unansehnlicher finde als die gehypten Shimano Bremsen, sehe ich gerade nicht was an Veraonos Äußerung bzgl der Geberdesigns so schlimm ist. Man wird doch wohl eine Bremse hässlich finden dürfen. Was das mit der 'Formensprache" von Frauen zu tun hat, entzieht sich meinem Verständnis... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FloriLori (3. November 2014)

Oho jetzt geht es mit Dot vs. Öl los. Ich sage mal so beide haben Flüssigkeiten haben ihre Vor und Nachteile. Persönlich habe ich nichts gegen DOT. Lediglich die alten Avid Bremsen lagen mir nicht. Ich fand es recht schwer sie zu entlüften. Aber ich denke, sofern die Bremsleitung nicht im Rahmen verlegt ist, sollte jeder die Bremse mit rechte wenig Aufwand tauschen können. 

Falls die aktuelle Magura sich gut schlägt, würde ich diese bevorzugen, allein weil sie nicht (komplett) aus Fernost kommt.


----------



## coastalwolf (13. November 2014)

Wann geht's eigentlich endlich mit den Abstimmungen weiter ❓❓❓❓


----------



## veraono (13. November 2014)

Schau mal nebenan, heute d soll's um bremsen gehen.


----------

